# beer and ibs



## chinoponx82 (Jan 29, 2020)

So I know that alcohol is no good for "normal" people, but I am 32 and have been drinking since i've been 20 and haven't had any problems apart from the occasional hangover of course. But some websites say it is not good at all, and others say that beer is acceptable for ibs, ... wondering if anybody has any personal stories regarding this, and any suggestions of beers. (I am in Canada).

Also, how long after eating/drinking a 'trigger' affect you, last ibs (supposed) attack was 2 days after drinking a small amount of beer, i'm assuming because this was never a problem in the many years of drinking, that it is still not a problem and that it was another trigger, but asking just for peace of mind.

Thank you!!!


----------



## jza (Oct 4, 2016)

I think this will depend on your symptoms. With SIBO for example, beer is definitely something you should avoid. If you have SIBO, you should be drinking very minimally if at all (and completely avoiding beer and dark liquors).

I have SIBO and stopped drinking entirely last year. Alcohol can reek havoc on your gut, so if you already have gut issues, you could just be doing more harm by drinking. There is also research out there suggesting frequent drinking can actually trigger the development of IBS (I read this specifically regarding SIBO) so it could be possible for someone to drink with no issues in their early 20's and then develop IBS with symptoms triggered (in part) by alcohol consumption.

My (non-medical!) suggestion would be to try cutting out alcohol and seeing how you feel and then reintroducing it and seeing if there are any changes. You can use this same elimination diet approach for other potential triggers as well.


----------

